# Derby Drain Day - Septemberish 2012



## PaulthePom (Mar 15, 2013)

This is a bit of an old report that I never managed to put up here got lost elsewhere and I managed to resurrect after remembering I put it up on the caveclan forums. Sorry its late  and correction, it was late October/Early Nov... oops

Derby has always interested me in terms of its drains/culverts, Markeaton in fact reminds me of the ones in Melbourne. Now I have before gone most of the way through Markeaton how ever we stopped at broad way and turned back because it was misty as hell, didn't realise the end was just around the corner and by exploring friend needed to check in with his other half. 

So today, as the weather has been pretty OK and sun was predicted all day we decided to make a return. But I knew there where other places in Derby too. I had seen a portal in Chaddesden that I knew must lead to something and google maps revealed another one right underneath the city.

After a quick stop by Leicester to do a little bit of a drain that turned out to not really be a drain we headed up to Derby to firstly head over to Chaddesden.

*Chaddesden Brook :*




This was inside of the portal I had once seen while on my lunch break, turns out it was not too long. How ever I was aware that this brook fed into the river and we only needed to follow it.













So we took a bit more of a walk down the brook to find what I was expecting to be there, a long dark tunnel:




This was certainly an interesting design of culvert, Perfect for playing with the light provided.




It kept on going like this.




Then a bit of a box room before returning to said weird culvertness




Until we hit a box section, photo time for the both of us




And back into the sunlight.

After that we preceded back up the culvert back to the car and over to Asda for a superb cheese and pickle sarnie for a whole £1 

*Markeaton Interceptor :*

After a bit of nourishment we decided to head over to Markeaton, There were 2 objectives here... Get all the way through but first find the first manhole, which after we lifted my friend decided he had a fear of spiders. So looks like we are dropping in the more exciting way along with random dog walkers, car parkers and daylight doggers. After waiting for some idiots to p*** off and mind their own business we got in. The flow was a little more aggressive than the first time I went but not as aggressive as the last time I went in with Critt and Sno in October.




Woo, some grills.








So inviting 








The 10-20 had every right to be with me on this trip.





So down we head, being quite wary over the couple of little red brick sections and trying not to step on random fish. 
Then we hit the box section, where there where some very large fish.













And that is the end of Markeaton, Had I put my waders on I may have gone out a little further. Alas I did not so meh.

*Thing that runs under the city :*

Now I know this place has been done before, I can not right now remember what people call it.

It was getting pretty dark, in fact it was dark. The cranes nearby... pretty tempting but we knew we needed to get this one last one done.




Too much light coming in off of all the other lights, I could have put a filter on my camera, but I was just too lazy to bother.




So very big and so very inviting




Although it kind of looks like this all the way through 




And even though it changes texture, it hardly changes shape at all.




Except for here.




Which eventually led to here, and a little further down our exit for the evening.



Well thank you for looking and I hope you enjoyed once again looking at images of some of what Derby has to offer. All in all it was a very tiring day, I am surprised in fact that I have even managed to stay awake to write this report.


----------



## georgie (Mar 15, 2013)

Very nice indeed


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 15, 2013)

Thats a great collection Paul.


----------



## jack-the-snipper (Mar 15, 2013)

this is pretty cool 
we need more stuff like this on derp


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Mar 15, 2013)

Great report and pics..
Thanks for sharing!


----------

